# Freeze Dried Strawberry and BananasJ



## hln917 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just found this at Walmart for .89 a bag. Ingredients:Freeze Dried Strawberry and Bananas. Has anyone tried his? If it's safe, it'll be alot less than the Oxbow Strawberry treats. They have a website. www.brothersallnatural.com.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 9, 2010)

HeHe am laughing cos i fancy them myself:roflmao: i cant see why they wouldnt be ok for buns being 100% fruit .I`d just becareful not to give too much as i wonder if they shrink a little as they freeze them so maybe a little concentrated ? but really i`ve know idea, personally i`d have chucked loads in my trolley anyway !!:biggrin2:

Edted to say love:inlove: Walmart and spend at least a whole day there when on holiday sad but true because "supermarkets" here as we call them are small and boring,it`s like a theme park for even the kids get excited about it LOL


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 9, 2010)

Freeze drying is only removal of all water, so it's just essentially fruit with no water, which should be fine, but maybe a more knowledgable person can check it.
Bet the buns go crazy for them!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hazel goes crazy for them. Not that brand, I get mine from Trader Joe's, but basically the same: just freezedried fruit.

They do shrink, so a little piece goes a long way.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh Helen that is such a great find!!! I have been looking for an oxbow banana replacement that is cheaper. I will look for this next time. Oxbow's is just freeze dries fruit like this, even though is says on the bg not intended for human consumption.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 9, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> Edted to say love:inlove: Walmart and spend at least a whole day there when on holiday sad but true because "supermarkets" here as we call them are small and boring,it`s like a theme park for even the kids get excited about it LOL


You guys have Walmart on your side of the pond? Have you ever been to Target? If you :heartsWalmart, wait till you walk into a Target then!

Then for everyone's opinion. I just gave Sebastian one and it passed! All the other buns are so picky, they hate the dried fruit, only Craisins for them!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 9, 2010)

Helen, the prices from the website is pretty good. It'll end up being .91/bag, only .2 more and it's free Fed-ex shipping. They even have Asian Pear. Perhaps I'll get some for myself!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 9, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Helen, the prices from the website is pretty good. It'll end up being .91/bag, only .2 more and it's free Fed-ex shipping. They even have Asian Pear. Perhaps I'll get some for myself!



Wow, that is a big bulk ordering! I'll have to try 'em first to see if I like them LOL I don't feed my buns too many treats. Some days I don't give them treats at all unless I need to bribe them into doing something. But if I come across them at Walmart, will definitely be buying some!

I don't have Walmart or Target anywhere in the city. I have to go out to Long Island or come over to Jersey to get good stores. I often go to Edgewater to go to the Japanese supermarket, Mitsuwa. I also hit up Whole Foods, Pathmark and Target while I am there to make my tunnel fee worth it  It really does irk me that since living int he city I drive more than I ever did when I lived in Brooklyn. I don't even do my shopping in Manhattan because the prices are outrageous and parking is awful. Sometimes it almost makes sense to go live in New Jersey! My husband would hate it though.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 10, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *sbaxter wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Edted to say love:inlove: Walmart and spend at least a whole day there when on holiday sad but true because "supermarkets" here as we call them are small and boring,it`s like a theme park for even the kids get excited about it LOL
> ...


No walmart here we go to Walmart when were in florida on holidays,don``t think we have target,i dont know what it is about american shops but we love them so much more to choose from :biggrin2:


----------

